# HELP! Radar just swallowed a turkey neck whole!



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

It was the first one he ever had and still partly frozen.... will he be able to digest it? Should I do anything?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How big was it? I mean, lengthwise? A couple inches, or was it a full turkey neck?

Radar's full grown, right? If it were a section of a turkey neck (a few inches or less) he should be fine. 

If he doesn't urp it back up, then it should go down ok. The bones in turkey necks are small enough that they break down in stomach acids. 

It may come back up hours later. Watch carefully. If it comes up, he may want another try at it.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomHow big was it? I mean, lengthwise? A couple inches, or was it a full turkey neck?
> 
> Radar's full grown, right? If it were a section of a turkey neck (a few inches or less) he should be fine.
> 
> ...


He is seven months old and it was a whole big one from nature's variety..... I would guess 8 inches long.....


----------



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

I have never had that happen before but I would look for larger turkey necks. The ones I get are very large about 14 inches long and weigh more then a pound easily. That way there is no issue with swollowing. I do not feed chicken necks for that very reason.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for your guys input. Radar made it through the night without a problem and had what I would consider his normal poop or even a little better than normal. How long will I need to keep an eye on him.....? his energy is normal and he is not acting like his belly hurts.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The neck itself should pass completely within 12-24 hours or so (depending what else he's eating, how much he's exercising, other factors like that). If you notice skinny stool, if he starts to vomit, if he doesn't poop at all, if he acts like he feels lousy, these are signs of intestinal blockage or complete bowel obstruction. Other symptoms will look a lot like bloat (and I'm sure you know what those are) all of these should take you and Radar immediately to the vet. 

So, watch him for the next several days. If none of these symptoms show up, then you can be reasonably assured that everything has passed just fine.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How's Radar doing?


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomHow's Radar doing?


His energy is great and he seems to be eating well. Not only did it not make him sick but he's doing so well it makes me want to feed him more raw! I guess I need to start learning more about it! Thanks for you info. I will still be watching him closely!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Way to go, Radar!







Grimm also has done the "gator" thing, where he just tosses something down. VERY rarely, but, it can happen. I bet Radar will do wonderfully on raw!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Posts like this make me grateful for Brenna being a dainty chewer...Ok, maybe not very dainty, but not a gulper at least.







The beagle OTOH...Could stand to slow down a bit. haha


----------

